#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Oilwell Drilling Engineering : Principles and Practice by H. Rabia

## pepitopino

Dear egpet-community!



I am looking for the book "Oilwell Drilling Engineering : Principles and Practice" by H. Rabia for my studies. I found an awful copy and a high quality one, which is unfortunately in russian, on 4shared, but nothing else.

Has anybody a clean english copy of this book?
ThanksSee More: Oilwell Drilling Engineering : Principles and Practice by H. Rabia

----------


## dwtkromm

login to scribd, there are several engineering texts by H. Rabia, plus several others free pdf format

----------


## thebo

Hello 'dwtkromm'
Scribd is not offering free downloads

----------


## ginozky

Hey folks  I have only this book. The quality of its pages is not good but I want to share this file.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Kindest Regards

----------


## sssk4049

search on libgen

----------

